
New Chrome update: no more HTTPS or www in address bar - patwalls
https://www.ghacks.net/2019/08/01/chrome-76-no-more-https-or-www-in-address-bar/
======
jjnoakes
It is possible for a web site to be configured so that www.example.com and
example.com are different in some way, as mentioned in the article.

If the browser tells me I'm on example.com and I'm really not, that seems like
a huge problem.

------
petee
So, one of the features is that you have to click twice to see the url, but if
you click once and try to copy the shown shortened-url you instead get the
full address; the one you can't see... clearly, well thought out

~~~
petre
Unless it's a Google AMP URL.

------
netsharc
Sigh... Turning to AOL browser one update at a time...

